# nmetc.com online



## cassyjford (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey,

I am in WA and am looking for an online program for my paramedic certificate. I am already working as an EMT-B, and have been for a year now. I am looking at NMETC and wanted to see if any of you have gone through there online schooling - what are your thought? Good? Bad? worth it? Same value of education as going to a local in class school? 

Thanks!


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jun 27, 2016)

I personally haven't taken that course but I use to work with a few guys that did at Olympic Ambulance.  The general thought on the program is that you get out of it what you put into it.  Most of them took it at the same time so they could all study together and they all seemed to really like it.  But of course like any training program, there was the guy that people thought shouldn't have passed and the people who did well and the guy that was the shining star.  I was also kicking around the idea of that program and asked a lot about it.  Still unsure which route ill take but need prerequisites done before I pull the trigger anyway.  Good luck and I'd appreciate hearing what you decide to do.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 27, 2016)

cassyjford said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am in WA and am looking for an online program for my paramedic certificate. I am already working as an EMT-B, and have been for a year now. I am looking at NMETC and wanted to see if any of you have gone through there online schooling - what are your thought? Good? Bad? worth it? Same value of education as going to a local in class school?
> 
> Thanks!


Worked with one guy that did.  He was spot on.  A patch is a patch.  Only what you put in and get out of it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## N0TOK (Jul 17, 2016)

I work with a few people who are in their class currently and they like it, as we are so far away from any school. I'm enrolled to take it starting this September and I look forward to it. I have been to their location and it's very well kept, and they all seem friendly.


----------



## USCG39 (Sep 16, 2016)

I went there and it was a fantastic top notch program.  I'm in my internship phase right now just finished my hospital hours and heading to the field.... Be prepared to work your tail off!!


----------



## Woodridge (Sep 21, 2016)

I know I'm a little late to the party, but just encase your still up in the air about the program i"ll add my two cents. NMETC is absolutely a solid place to attend, be it online or at campus. They recently just built a new building with new equipment, new labs and a cafeteria too, including a full on ALS ambulance that we get to use for doing mock calls from start to finish. The online class is setup like this. Tues and Fridays, your in front of your computer and basically "skype" with the instructor. You have to be on time "9am-5pm", its like a traditional class, but your at home instead of driving to class. After the didactic part, you would come down to the school for a 10 day hands on class for all your lab requirement. The online class seems like a lot to me, but before I started my paramedic class during my tour of the school I noticed about 40 students who had traveled all over the world to take the class. They actually have an plaque in the main room showing a article they had done on them in JEMS magazine. There are only 3-4 accredited schools in the MA area that are CAAHEP approved and this is one of them. Anyhow, if your interested just call and ask them to send you an information packet or email on the course layout. I think the next online class starts in January if i remember hearing correctly. 

cheers,
Steve


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 21, 2016)

USCG39 said:


> I went there and it was a fantastic top notch program.  I'm in my internship phase right now just finished my hospital hours and heading to the field.... Be prepared to work your tail off!!


Did you happen to take their AEMT program, too?


----------



## SAREMT (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm bumping an old thread, but seeing as how you guys actually have attended this program I'd like to ask a question.

Did 10 days seem like an inadequate amount of time to learn skills. Did you feel inadequately prepared for clinical or field time?


----------



## CGMedic16 (Oct 1, 2017)

SAREMT said:


> I'm bumping an old thread, but seeing as how you guys actually have attended this program I'd like to ask a question.
> 
> Did 10 days seem like an inadequate amount of time to learn skills. Did you feel inadequately prepared for clinical or field time?



Yes - it does/did. It will be the HARDEST 10 days of your life. They are long, and stressful so you have to show up ready to roll. The year you put in of didactic/learning all comes to the surface - they can tell who worked and who cruised. I absolutely felt prepared for my internships, had no issues with getting through my hours, and passed my registry on first try. They utilize a CAPSTONE event, where you have to take two other final written exams prior to internship, and the second one is prior to NREMT called the HESI. That exam was harder then the NREMT. So most of us smoked the NR.
Be prepared there is another trip to Mass at the very end you will have to do for your final exams, case presentation to the Medical Director, and National Registry skills day & written. Make sure you save your $$!
You will have class twice a week, they monitor your attendance. The virtual classroom is awesome, there is a board the instructor can draw on, ect...show slides, and even show videos. It was no different then sitting in a classroom. We often wore headsets, and worked on teams instructor would give us scenarios, ECG strips, and we would have to answer. So its live interaction. You ALWAYS have email/phone access to your primary instructor. Your grades are posted as soon as they are graded too which is awesome. You will have assignments, quizzes weekly, and a final module exam at the end of each module. These exams/quizzes are timed, and  are monitored closely, and some are fill in the blank (especially all of your ECG strip tests). We had to make drug cards for every drug out there too, so you get the full works.
My class started with probably 51 people, 25 made it through didactic to the skills portion, and only 13 of us graduated to move onto clinicals.
I couldn't even tell you how many of us are actually working functioning Paramedics, as the attrition rate increases further for folks in field internship, everyone knows its not an easy feat no matter how awesome you did in school. 
I highly recommend this program to anyone that works full time, it allows you to still be able to have your job/life (somewhat LOL).....and it will by far exceed your expectations. UCLA Paramedic Program additionally rolled out their hybrid program that is similar if Mass is too far for you to travel. Worth looking into. Like the other graduate said above "be ready to work your tail off".


----------

